# I finally made it



## glennw (Jan 28, 2008)

I made this Amboyua burl EL GRANDE after a little struggle but Idid finally get it. Ihad issues with drilling the holes for the tubes believe or not.


----------



## Texatdurango (Jan 28, 2008)

Nice job, Amboyna Burl is my hands down favorite wood to turn a pen from.


----------



## woody0207 (Jan 28, 2008)

That is a nice pen. Amboyna looks awesome. How did you finish it?


----------



## doddman70 (Jan 28, 2008)

Very nice congrats!!!!


----------



## toolcrazy (Jan 28, 2008)

Very nice.


----------



## GaryMGg (Jan 28, 2008)

That's a big time pen Glenn. Nice going.


----------



## R2 (Jan 28, 2008)

Looks pretty good from over here.[]


----------



## rhahnfl (Jan 28, 2008)

That's a sharp pen. Don't see a lot of those posted... but it sure looks good.


----------



## mrcook4570 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by glennw_Ihad issues with drilling the holes for the tubes believe or not.



33/64" instead of 13.3mm?


----------



## bitshird (Jan 28, 2008)

Ambonya Burl has to be one of the most beautiful woods in the world to make pens with, and you helped the wood up hold it's tradition, NICE WORK


----------



## glennw (Jan 29, 2008)

Now heres the tru test what should i sell it for.


----------



## karlkuehn (Jan 29, 2008)

Good looking pen, Glenn! I've not done that kit yet, still forging through the stuff I have. I've only made one Churchill and those tubes are big, huh? Phoo.


----------

